# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ***تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی و تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۷ اعلام شد***

## arash

*عبدالرسول عمادی رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار آموزش و پرورش خبرگزاری فارس  در پاسخ به این پرسش که «وضعیت تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سراسری چقدر  است و آیا تغییری داشته است؟»، اظهار داشت: اکنون 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی  دانش‌آموزان مربوط به پایه سوم و پنج درصد مربوط به پیش دانشگاهی در کنکور  موثر است.

**عمادی افزود: این تأثیر سوابق مجموعاً 30 درصد مثبت موثر خواهد بود و این عدد برای کنکور سراسری سال آینده به صورت قطعی شده است.*

*وی در پاسخ به این پرسش که «آیا تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی  برای سال آینده هم مشخص شده است؟»، گفت: در خصوص تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در  کنکور هر سال معمولاً در شهریورماه تصمیم گیری می‌شود.*
*رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش تصریح کرد: اما  آنچه به صورت قطعی و نهایی مشخص شده است، در کنکور سال آینده سوابق تحصیلی  دانش‌آموزان به صورت مجموعاً 30 درصد مثبت تأثر خواهد داشت.
رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش در گفت‌وگو با فارس: تأثیر سوابق تحصیلی در آزمون سال آینده ۳۰ درصد مثبت است
*

----------


## alirezahpr

:Yahoo (77): دمشون گرم

----------


## _Senoritta_

اینا فازشون معلوم نیست...تا دو سال دیگه صد بار اینو تغییر می دن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Ali77

دوستان اگر دقت كرده باشين گفتش كه تاثير قطعى شده!

----------


## POOYAE

خبر تکراریه  :Yahoo (21):  تاثیر 30% مثبت برای سال آینده س نه سال 97  :Yahoo (1):  برای کنکور 97 , شهریور 96 تصمیم گیری میشه

----------


## -AMiN-

*سال اینده یعنی ۹۶ کنکور سال آینده هم یعنی کنکور ۹۶ !!!!
خبر مال یه قرن پیشه !
مهر ویا آبان سال دیگ خبر قطعی نحوه تاثیر در کنکور۹۷ میاد !*

----------


## maryam2015

درسته خبر مال گذشتس اما دیروز تازه تو تلگرام خبر فوری اعلام شد ...مثل اینکه دوباره مصاحبه کردن  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Taha_78

97 چی شد؟؟؟
مثبته؟؟؟

Sent from my E6633 using Tapatalk

----------


## hach

پیش نهاییه؟
اگه بشه واویلا
امتحانام بد بود

----------


## R.E.Z.A

چرا جو الکی میدید ؟ اولا  ایشون منظورش کنکور 96 بوده ثانیا منظور از قطعی شدن میزان درصد سوابق بوده نه نحوه تاثیر

----------


## mojtabay

ما به این پست یا خبری که شما نوشتی میگیم خبر زرد که افراد رو بکشونه به سمت پست

----------


## dream high

سلام.تاثیرمعدل برای کنکور۹۷ مثبته آیا؟؟؟
واگر تاثیر مثبت بود،نیازی به ترمیم معدل هست؟؟؟

----------


## sepehrganji

سلام
سازمان سنجش قرار بود توی شهریور اعلام کنه ولی خبری نشده هنوز
خیلی دغدغه این رو نداشته باش که حالا چی میشه 
اگه هم به فرض مستقیم بود و به فرض معدل شما هم شده بود 10 ارزش وقت گذاشتن رو نداره برای ترمیم 
الان تنها چیزی که مهمه خود کنکوره بشین با یه برنامه ریزی خوب بخون به هیچ چیز هم فکر نکن

----------


## mpcbahrami

حتما مثبته

----------


## Egotist

> سلام
> سازمان سنجش قرار بود توی شهریور اعلام کنه ولی خبری نشده هنوز
> خیلی دغدغه این رو نداشته باش که حالا چی میشه 
> اگه هم به فرض مستقیم بود و به فرض معدل شما هم شده بود 10 ارزش وقت گذاشتن رو نداره برای ترمیم 
> الان تنها چیزی که مهمه خود کنکوره بشین با یه برنامه ریزی خوب بخون به هیچ چیز هم فکر نکن



( "   __  "   )

----------


## .MEHRAD.

تاثیر مثبته
اگه هم نبود زیاد تاثیری نمیذاره

----------


## Janvaljan

> تاثیر مثبته
> اگه هم نبود زیاد تاثیری نمیذاره


تاثیر اگر قطعی باشه ، معدلای زیر ۱۹ برای رسیدن به رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ ، میانگین باید همه  درسا رو حداقل حداقل  ۷۰ درصد بزنن.  شاهدشم کارنامه های کنکور ۹۴ که تاثیر قطعی بود.  تاثیر قطعی یک عده رو از فرش به عرش میبره ، یک عده رو هر چقدر کنکور خوب بدن ، سرنگون میکنه. دیدم که میگم.

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## dream high

> تاثیر اگر قطعی باشه ، معدلای زیر ۱۹ برای رسیدن به رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ ، میانگین باید همه  درسا رو حداقل حداقل  ۷۰ درصد بزنن.  شاهدشم کارنامه های کنکور ۹۴ که تاثیر قطعی بود.  تاثیر قطعی یک عده رو از فرش به عرش میبره ، یک عده رو هر چقدر کنکور خوب بدن ، سرنگون میکنه. دیدم که میگم.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


خب اگر قطعی شد،ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم؟؟

----------


## tarranom

زیاد درگیر معدل نباشید بهتره،به احتمال خیلی زیاد مثبته فوقشم نباشه نهایتش اینه تلاشتونو بیشتر میکنید،،البته فکر نکنم اون امتحانایی که تو دی برا ترمیم معدل برگزار میشه اصلا نمرشون تاثیر داده بشه

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

خواهشا درگیر تاثیر معدل نشید ، یکی از بدترین موضوعات که خیلی هم تلفات داده :Yahoo (4): 
ذهنتون رو قانع کنید که بهش فکر نکنه....
دیگه گذشته!! ، فقط برای کنکور تلاش کنید

----------


## Janvaljan

> خب اگر قطعی شد،ترمیم معدل شرکت کنیم؟؟


اگر قطعی شد و  امکان ترمیم بود به شرطی که در کنارش خوندن کنکوری و از دست ندی ، شاید بهتر باشه حد اقل دو سه تا درس مهم تر  و  ترمیم معدل کرد. ولی امیدورام امسالم مثبت باشه . 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## DrPr

با اين كه سوالا لو رفت فك نكنم قطعي شه

----------


## mpcbahrami

سنجش اعلام کرد که امسالم مثبته
 :Yahoo (22):

----------


## ghazaleh_m

تو سایت کانون نوشته مثبته

----------

